# CryptKeeper54's Schuber Wright Mini 66 (pic heavy)



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

My Schuber Wright Mini 66 has finally arrived. Packaging was good, everything arrived safe. Since I have been on a nano tank obsession as of late, I thought I would give this setup a try. It is a competitively priced nano aquarium "kit" which seems to be only growing in popularity.

I usually post in the Tank Journal sub-forum, but this nano tank is being built for all the planted nano tank lovers out there and I thought it to be more appropriate to post my thread here.

Out of the box. I love unwrapping presents to myself.










Backside view:










Lights (Two 13watt 6500K bulbs = 26 watt (Phillips brand bulbs included); the bulb is a standard gx23 base. The light splash guard is a thin sheet of plastic (unidentified type) that seems a little flimsy. I would have preferred glass but I'm sure there is a reason the company manufactured this light fixture this way. One thing to note is that this fixture gets hot to touch. I guess I have been spoiled by LED lighting as of late. I just hope it doesn't affect my water temps too much.










Close up.... the frame that holds the light fixture is non-tubular making it a little less rigid than I like my equipment to be. However, it is aesthetically pleasing to the eye. If you look closely, you can see this little metal stub (seems to be welded in place) that keeps the light fixture parallel to the tank.










I like the look of the setup as a whole. Very clean lines, simple and modern looking. I opted to purchase the Mini 66-1, which includes the Finnex PF-5 HOB filter. I wanted to maintain the footprint of this tank and accessories as small as possible. Finnex does offer an option for their canister PX-360 filter for an additional 20 bucks. Also, take note of the lighting plug as it is 3 pronged. Something to consider when you are purchasing a timer (most of my timers are for only 2 pronged plugs)










A few photos. (My tanks are taking up some major counter space and my wife is about to kill me...:icon_sad



















Notice the beveled front pane. Very elegant in design and I actually like the look but it remains to be seen how it looks filled with water. I wonder if there will be distracting and/or distorted views. I know my curved corners of my Eheim Aquastyle plays tricks with my eyes sometimes.










Glass clarity comparison to my Fluval Edge 6 gal. Clearly less iron. Finnex website states that it is "6mm thick Super White Glass." You can also notice the nice, clean and minimal silicone seams compared to the Fluval Edge.










Might not be a great indicator but here is a light comparison to my Fluval Edge. This kit is nicely lighted IMO. You be the judge.










A few shots from behind. Notice the clean lines and neat wiring. I'm guessing the rear bottom houses a ballast of some sort (forgot to check if that gets hot to touch as well..... I hope not).





































Here is a 12 inch ruler for reference sake. Light is approx. 2.5" - 3" above possible water level. Keep in mind that the light fixture is in this fixed height position. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Schuber Wright designed the light fixture and base to provide optimal lighting for a planted tank so the fixed height doesn't bother me at all. Also, keep in mind that the light fixture swings backwards to provide you more room to work on your aquascape.










And finally, I want to make this tank great but I'm going to need help from my fellow TPT members. I'm torn between two possible hardscapes:

1. Branch Wood with possible small river stones, versus:

2. Using Ryuoh stones (I bought about 40lbs of this stuff a few months ago from an LFS; I'm becoming a hoarder of hardscape materials)










Overall thoughts: This is a nice setup that is competitively priced to compete with the big boy names that are flooding the market with "nano tank kits." I'm still torn on the lighting as I have become fond of LED lights and it's capability to cast shadows; which I absolutely loved ever since owning a metal halide fixture 10 years ago.

P.S. I'll look this post over for errors and typos, etc. I did this while half asleep...


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

[Reserved for future OP use]


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks good! It's nice to see the photos of the glass/silicone on the Schuber tank, as I've been strongly considering the 6g version.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would totally do an Iwagumi style tank.

I've always thought that the Schuber Wright tanks are very sleek, but not sure if I'm a fan of the beveled edges... and is that a Schuber Wright light as well? Did the light come with the kit as well?


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

wow. just amazing.. im loving that piece of DW


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

shinycard255 said:


> I would totally do an Iwagumi style tank.
> 
> I've always thought that the Schuber Wright tanks are very sleek, but not sure if I'm a fan of the beveled edges... and is that a Schuber Wright light as well? Did the light come with the kit as well?


It is a Schuber light. It's all part of the Mini 66-1 kit. The hypertext link is in my first post, first sentence, just click on the link. The beveled edge is definately a hate or love it look.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> It is a Schuber light. It's all part of the Mini 66-1 kit. The hypertext link is in my first post, first sentence, just click on the link. The beveled edge is definately a hate or love it look.


Good to know that the light comes with the kit. I saw that the difference between Mini 66, Mini 66-1, and Mini 66-3 was the filter option. I wasn't sure if it included the light, but you confirmed that it does come with the kit.

Also, would you by chance know what lighting that light puts you at (low, med, or high)? I can tell it's a lot brighter than your Edge however


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

N


shinycard255 said:


> Good to know that the light comes with the kit. I saw that the difference between Mini 66, Mini 66-1, and Mini 66-3 was the filter option. I wasn't sure if it included the light, but you confirmed that it does come with the kit.
> 
> Also, would you by chance know what lighting that light puts you at (low, med, or high)? I can tell it's a lot brighter than your Edge however


From what I've read, I would say high lighting but I consider myself a novice at best so maybe some others might chime in and answer that question.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll have somebody get you PAR numbers for your light right away.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, and Iwagumi for sure!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lowe said:


> I'll have somebody get you PAR numbers for your light right away.


Thanks. That would be very helpful to me and for those looking at getting this kit.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

that tank looks amazing, i would love to add one to my collection, where did you get the setup? prices??


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> that tank looks amazing, i would love to add one to my collection, where did you get the setup? prices??


From finnex.net. They are a sponsor on this site, you'll see their banner at the top every so often. I think they are more known for their lights. I haven't seen this tank in any post to date so I thought I would give it a try. Check their site out....nice stuff.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Poll*

Anyone know how to close a poll? I should've put a time frame in the first place but didn't. I want to have it closed by next week. Surprisingly, looks like the branchwood will get the nod. Doing my homework now on plant selection that wll look good with branchwood and river stones.

As always, suggestions and comments welcomed.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would do the stones with a black substrate, plants in the back, some type of carpet plant but not over the whole front part of the tank so that some of the dark substrate shows.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

interesting... you planning to use co2 on this? 
If not, I think an island style layout would work nicely with that wood. i.e. clean sand in the foreground, use the branch wood as a centerpiece with some smaller ryouh, instead of smooth river stones. some NLJF in the background and perhaps some anubias nana in the foreground, maybe some Mini pellia on the rocks... the wood is just the right size for that little tank, personally, I think i'd be a waste to ditch it in favor of an iwagumi.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

starfire12 said:


> I would do the stones with a black substrate, plants in the back, some type of carpet plant but not over the whole front part of the tank so that some of the dark substrate shows.


I was thinking the same thing. I still got left over fine black sand I used in my Fluval Edge. Looks great IMO.



aweeby said:


> interesting... you planning to use co2 on this?
> If not, I think an island style layout would work nicely with that wood. i.e. clean sand in the foreground, use the branch wood as a centerpiece with some smaller ryouh, instead of smooth river stones. some NLJF in the background and perhaps some anubias nana in the foreground, maybe some Mini pellia on the rocks... the wood is just the right size for that little tank, personally, I think i'd be a waste to ditch it in favor of an iwagumi.


Thanks for your input.

This will have pressurized CO2. Wanted to do something different by using smooth river stones. Maybe it's just me, but it seems like iwagumi tanks are done to death now a days. You're describing tanks that look like those of TPT member manini. Love the tanks in his store Aquascapes but I'm trying to be different. I do plan on some mini pellia (expensive little thing). You have an eye for aquascapes, no doubt about that.


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

Dammit CryptKeeper, looking at your photos for a week has pushed me over the edge and I've ordered the 6g version of this tank. Now I just have to find a place to set it up--maybe on my filing cabinet at work.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

toastedtoast said:


> Dammit CryptKeeper, looking at your photos for a week has pushed me over the edge and I've ordered the 6g version of this tank. Now I just have to find a place to set it up--maybe on my filing cabinet at work.


Lol.... you only live once. Enjoy the ride my friend. I hope this tank brings you joy rather than frustrations. Hope to see a build journal from you.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*hardscape*

Update: this looked a lot better in my mind. The black sand with river stone combo. Black sand was supposed to top aqua soil. Now I'm second guessing, a beach sand look might look better as aweeby suggested. Going to simmer on this scape for a few days. I might just stick with it for the sake of trying to be different.....lol.

Possible flora: anubias petite (@ base of driftwood), umbrosum & micranthemoides combo (behind driftwood), java moss (growing on branches), some kind of erio (planning on the erio to be the lone star of the plant show, front right corner), and maybe ranunculus papulentus ( spread throughout). Depends on what my LFS has at the time.

Sorry for the phone pic.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, you gotta love jojo's scapes. But I do see your point. There's so many ideas that get thrown around a lot because 'they work', and very few people have a distinct style. If you notice some of the scapes at aquascapes tend to use really oversized hardscape materials which turns out to be really refreshing, but I think it's hard to pull off unless you have a shop full of branches and rocks, lol. 

I like the idea of the erios. I personally think the textures would really pop if you planted them amongst the river stones. That'd look very neat. I've worked with m. umbrosum before, and I have to tell you, it's definitely not for everyone/every tank. It grew so fast in my 55g that I'd have to trim it 2x a week just to keep it from unrooting, but I'm sure that will vary. It might be just me, but I think that echidnodorus sp. vesuvius would look really neat with the wood and dark sand. Green doesn't get much brighter than that plant. 

Anyway, keep the updates coming. It looks very promising.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

looks awesome!! i love that setup in the last pic, reminds me of what im trying to do in my 20g long! keep it up, are these things really over 300$$!!!!?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> looks awesome!! i love that setup in the last pic, reminds me of what im trying to do in my 20g long! keep it up, are these things really over 300$$!!!!?


$300? What are you refering to? This tank setup retails for $109.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

aweeby said:


> Yeah, you gotta love jojo's scapes. But I do see your point. There's so many ideas that get thrown around a lot because 'they work', and very few people have a distinct style. If you notice some of the scapes at aquascapes tend to use really oversized hardscape materials which turns out to be really refreshing, but I think it's hard to pull off unless you have a shop full of branches and rocks, lol.
> 
> I like the idea of the erios. I personally think the textures would really pop if you planted them amongst the river stones. That'd look very neat. I've worked with m. umbrosum before, and I have to tell you, it's definitely not for everyone/every tank. It grew so fast in my 55g that I'd have to trim it 2x a week just to keep it from unrooting, but I'm sure that will vary. It might be just me, but I think that echidnodorus sp. vesuvius would look really neat with the wood and dark sand. Green doesn't get much brighter than that plant.
> 
> Anyway, keep the updates coming. It looks very promising.


Thanks. After further deliberation, I have decided to toss out the black sand and save it for another scape. Doesn't flow well with me. Going to add more pea gravel on top of aquasoil and plant sporadic plant varieties here and there. Hope it doesn't look like garbage, but that's the fun about being an amateur. Experimenting and learning.

The umbrosum/micranthemoides combo has always stuck with my visions of a planted tank since that's what Amano used a lot of early in his career. I just finished looking over some of my older books collection. I have the 1st book he came out with (and several others) and I can't believe people are selling this on amazon for over $200. Anyone else notice that? It's like a comic collectible or something. I'm gald I have it but I don't know if I would pay over 200 for that book. Maybe I just misread the price or something.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a very classy-looking setup. I could do without all the text on the tank base, though, that part's cheesy. I'd cover it.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

I was seriously considering buying the Fluval Spec V as a shrimp/CPD fry grow-out tank in a couple weeks, but this... oh my. 

It's much more elegant, the lighting is so much better, and the flip-up lightstand/base is fantastic. 

I guess I'll be buying this for my birthday on the 12th 

Oh, and on Amazon and Ebay they're 89.99 plus shipping.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

nanobettaman said:


> I was seriously considering buying the Fluval Spec V as a shrimp/CPD fry grow-out tank in a couple weeks, but this... oh my.
> 
> It's much more elegant, the lighting is so much better, and the flip-up lightstand/base is fantastic.
> 
> ...


Well worth it IMO but it doesn't come with a filter in that setup (I think). If I could do it over, I'd look into the fluval C2 or aquaclear 20. I just bought the spec V and although cool looking, the light is built for low light plants.



Jack Gilvey said:


> This is a very classy-looking setup. I could do without all the text on the tank base, though, that part's cheesy. I'd cover it.


Agreed. Definitely a love or hate it tank setup. I plan on covering it with my soon to be plantednanotanks.com logo sticker. We shall see.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Well worth it IMO but it doesn't come with a filter in that setup (I think). If I could do it over, I'd look into the fluval C2 or aquaclear 20. I just bought the spec V and although cool looking, the light is built for low light plants.


You're right, no filter for the 89.99 package. 

I do like the aquaclears. I've had a few of them over the years, and I'm running one right now on my main tank. The C2 interests me, but I've heard that the flow is quite heavy - one review I saw said the C2 set on "low" had more flow than an AC set wide open. Do you have it? Is it too much for a 4gallon?

I'd even consider a small canister if I could control the flow and block the intake properly to protect fry/shrimplets.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

nanobettaman said:


> You're right, no filter for the 89.99 package.
> 
> I do like the aquaclears. I've had a few of them over the years, and I'm running one right now on my main tank. The C2 interests me, but I've heard that the flow is quite heavy - one review I saw said the C2 set on "low" had more flow than an AC set wide open. Do you have it? Is it too much for a 4gallon?
> 
> I'd even consider a small canister if I could control the flow and block the intake properly to protect fry/shrimplets.


I have an AC 20 and I thought the C2 used the same motor. So I can't speak on the flow of the C2 but I was considering it as an option. The Zoo Med 501 seems to be a popular canister filter for nano tanks.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

I noticed your new Fluval thread had a pic of this tank in what looks to be dry-start mode... 

Watcha doin' CK?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

nanobettaman said:


> I noticed your new Fluval thread had a pic of this tank in what looks to be dry-start mode...
> 
> Watcha doin' CK?


I'm trying to dry start java moss on branches but they dried out and browned quickly. Wanted to go for the amano moss on driftwood branches look. I hate tying stuff to wood and rocks and was hoping moss attaches itself this way. Added mini pelia and got my anubias petite in there also, probably gonna plant next week.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Where's the water already??!! JK

Quick note, you're looking at 45-50 PAR throughout the bottom =)


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lowe said:


> Where's the water already??!! JK
> 
> Quick note, you're looking at 45-50 PAR throughout the bottom =)


Lol...

Cool. Thanks for that PAR reading. I've been busy with a lot of projects so I'm not to sure yet. Trying to dry start some moss on branches as well.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Note to self: DO NOT dose excel directly on anubias nana petite leaves while emeresed. Tried to kill off some black spot algae and ended up killing the whole plant. Such an idiotic, noob mistake. Moving on.....


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

nice start


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well....this was supposed to be my personal masterpiece but it's far from being that. Just a phone pic. Will post better pics when it grows out a little more. Hope it looks better when it grows out. I'm kinda disappointed with myself so I only took this one pic for now. I hate having nice, expensive plants without the aquascaping skills to show them off right. But I'm still having fun which is the important part of any hobby. Anyways, here we go.

Plants (I think this is what my LFS told me): 

Eriocaulon kimberly?
Bucephalandra Teluyabur?
Didiplis diandra
Anubias nana petite
Myriophyllum guinea?
Java Moss
Mini Pelia

Substrate: ADA New Amazonia

Lights: stock (13w x 2 = 26w) ~ 9 hour photoperiod

CO2: GLA atomic diffuser, 3-4 bps

Filter: I opted to use a Fluval C2 instead

Also, adding Nutafin Cycle as directed. I recall Frank W. stressing the importance of bacteria so I figured why not give this a try when I start a new planted tank. Something I've never done before.

Gonna do daily 50% water changes for the first couple weeks. I gotta review Franks book regarding his recommended guidelines. I forgot already..... been super busy lately.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks gorgeous. I love the branch with the riverstones


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Update 10/22/12*

I said I wouldn't post pics but what the hell. I cleaned up and took pics of all my tanks with my Nikon D5100 today. A long way from what I envision for this tank but I think I'll eventually get there (Or, at least I hope it gets there).

I never owned a tank with higher clarity glass until now. Well worth the extra dollars. Everything in it looks that much better. Hope I can keep it looking that way.





































I wanted to make a bold contrast with the river rock and my Eriocaulon kimberly. I'm starting to see new growth. Hope I can turn it into a beauty.



















I think my Myriophyllum guinea is melting away. Not sure why. Hard to see in pics but I was hoping it would fill the back in a bit, along with the Didiplis diandra. And just in case you were wondering, river rock over ADA New Amazonia of course.










And finally my Bucephalandra (Teluyabur?), at least that's what I think I was told...lol. The most expensive plant I have to date, but why not spend my money on a hobby I love. These are a slight variation (under low light rather than high) from what I saw at my LFS. If I can get these to look like the one's at my LFS, which also has a nice flower, then I would be a very happy camper. Unfortunately, I've been told these grow slow, but patience is a virtue I guess. I was thinking this would compliment my eriocaulon as a background plant.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Update: this looked a lot better in my mind. The black sand with river stone combo. Black sand was supposed to top aqua soil. Now I'm second guessing, a beach sand look might look better as aweeby suggested. Going to simmer on this scape for a few days. I might just stick with it for the sake of trying to be different.....lol.


Looks like the pacific north-west... I like it! You may have inspired my next tank. :smile:


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope you can make it work for you. Should look cool.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Quick update: added some h.micranthemoides and m.umbrosum to background (can't see, small and behind branchwood). Unfortunately, my erio and buces (see above pic for reference. One buce new leaf grew while majority of the leaves just melted away) don't seem to be fairing well but I'm hoping they will pull through. In retrospect, I think I would have matured this tank with cheaper plants, then add nicer and more costly plants. Had to batte some algae, and continue to do so but things are getting a little better. At least I think they are. Anyways, phone pics:



















On the flipside, at least my nanas petite are flourishing and not getting attacked by green spot algae.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I reaaaally like this scape... what are you planning as far as fauna goes?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

the erios is the plant in the front right yeah?

what is the background plant with the needle like leaves? some type of ludiwiga?

I like the river rock look.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

andrewss said:


> I reaaaally like this scape... what are you planning as far as fauna goes?


Thanks. I got a pea puffer in there for now, and an oto. Very entertaining little guy and the oto is keeping my pebbles free of diatom algae. You can see him against the red filter in that 2nd to last pic posted. Not sure if I'm gonna change the fauna. Still debating.



Green_Flash said:


> the erios is the plant in the front right yeah?
> 
> what is the background plant with the needle like leaves? some type of ludiwiga?
> 
> I like the river rock look.


Yes...Eriocaulon kimberly. Didiplis diandra is what I was told. Mini pelia also on the branchwood in a few spots. Hoping they grow in nicely.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

gotcha... those puffers are pretty cool 

however I was thinking, given the stream/river look of the tank, a group CPD's would look pretty sweet (they remind me of river trout)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

oh thank you. nice plants indeed.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet looking tank, and I'm digging the plant selection. I take it you have the patience of a saint? I don't think I could wait long enough to have decent cover by the erios and buces. I have a buce in my 2.5 and I've had success (relatively) growing it, unburied and while under 15 watts/gallon, it is growing underneath some overhangs which gives it low to medium lighting. Best of luck!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Great hardscape! River stones always look awesome. You Anubis petite is adorable!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

amphirion said:


> Sweet looking tank, and I'm digging the plant selection. I take it you have the patience of a saint? I don't think I could wait long enough to have decent cover by the erios and buces. I have a buce in my 2.5 and I've had success (relatively) growing it, unburied and while under 15 watts/gallon, it is growing underneath some overhangs which gives it low to medium lighting. Best of luck!


Thanks. I have no patience but when you have kids, time flies really quick, and next thing you know, your plants have grown in.



LyzzaRyzz said:


> Great hardscape! River stones always look awesome. You Anubis petite is adorable!


Thanks. I love those anubias... they just look awesome in almost any planted nano tank.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

So I entered this guys contest.......

He was just looking for a "clean" tank and promoting his channel I guess.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M_pLh7uGQc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I like watching youtube vids of peoples tanks. Specially when it's in HD.

Been a while since I made a video. Way more difficult then I remember and it still looks like a 8th graders project....lol.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Been having algae problems. Switching over to RO water purchased from my local grocery store. Gonna do water changes once a week. I also removed a light bulb making it only 13w x 8 hours. Trying to get things under control. I think I may just dose K+ only. Haven't tested water parameters, I don't even have a kit. Therefore, I can't ask for suggestions on fertilizer regimens....lol. I just gotta cross my fingers and monitor closely. I'm hoping softer water will help my erio and buces. Wish me luck and Happy Holidays everyone.

Just changed the water and cleaned up a bit....


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Crypt is your Fluval Spec V completely dismantled?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

STS_1OO said:


> Crypt is your Fluval Spec V completely dismantled?


Yup. Had to due to time constraints. I'm thinking of doing a riparium with it in the future.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Crypt, how's this tank going? What are your thoughts after owning it for a while, was the lighting too strong?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tank was nice. Light system a bit cumbersome and hot. Very high light for my plants at the time resulting in some algae problems. Tank has been shut down for some time now. I consolidated all my nanos into my 12 gal long. All in all, not bad for the price.


----------

